# Hello from West London



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi there

Thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Scott, from Chiswick West London. Have a Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2, and a Mazzer Mini Electronic type A, just ordered a Rocket Fausto grinder, so I'll let you know how it compares. Looking forward to nosing around!


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Howdy from SW London


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Scott, welcome. When you get that grinder, spill the beans as it were, there's some curiosity about it.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Hi Scott, welcome. When you get that grinder, spill the beans as it were, there's some curiosity about it.


Will do!


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Scott, and welcome !

The Rocket Fausto is one I'm thinking about so will be more than interested in your thoughts on it ! The other grinders I'm interested in are the Eureka Zenith (which seems to be what the Fausto is based on) but the Fausto looks neater, or the Mazzer Mini E. So when you get your Fausto I may be interested in the Mazzer if you are going to sell it, and I'm not far away in Reading....

Hope the Fausto lives up to your expectations !


----------

